
The Ross Spiral Curriculum - Visualizing the evolution of human consciousness - kawera
http://spiral.rosslearningsystem.org/spiral/#/
======
dstyrb
At first I didn't notice that they actually have STEM classes here.

The spiral does however have maths and sciences, the titles mislead me at
first but it appears to go through calculus 1 and physics 2. Newtonian
dynamics is covered, electromagnetism is covered...

However about a third of the advanced curriculum is devoted directly or
indirectly to Astronomy. "Archaeoastronomy", "Maya Astronomy", "Islamic
Astronomy" etc. etc. through "Cosmology"

Biology is covered with heavy heavy emphasis on human spirituality (I
presume), with courses devoted entirely to the brain and mind. Evolution and
Human anatomy are covered, but I'm guessing taxonomy and the boring stuff like
how kidneys work or what ATP is pays the price.

Chemistry seems to have drawn the short straw here.

Not going to lie though, I'm jealous of that History schedule, that looks
really tight.

At first I came in with a really judgmental statement, but I've eased back
quite a bit. I still, however, would not send my child here.

